# Sound Card Recomendations



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Fellow model railroaders, 

I am returning to the model railroad hobby after a long hiatus, and am looking for some help. 

I purchased a Bachmann Spectrum K27 and am ready to upgrade and install a sound system, but have been overwhelmed by the variety of vendors. I would be interested in any feedback by members of the group on which sound system they might recommend and what influenced their recommendation. As I am sure there are vendors as well as hobbyists here, I would welcome their input as well. As always, price is a consideration, however I am more interested in quality, durability, ease installation and compatibility. 

I am currently running (and for the foreseeable future) track power on my club layout, but will be eventually moving to battery/rc for home. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. 

Bob C.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Most people will tell you to go with Phoenix, and they are very good. I have one Phoenix card in a steam engine and it has a very wide range of prototypical sounds. I don't run on DCC, so I'm only touching what it can really do. It was easy to install. My soundcard went bad on me after four months, but I sent it in and they quickly fixed it. 

The thing I don't like about Phoenix is the reverb they put on the sounds--they have a "processed" sound that bugs me. Some people don't hear it and if they do hear it don't care. I kind of drives me nuts. The whistle blows, and I hear a reverb that sounds like a big room, like a very big enclosed station. A nice sound, but not appropriate to a train running out in the open. 

Here's an example--listen to the "tail" after the whistle stops blowing: 
http://www.phoenixsound.com/wav/1361.wav 

Also the chuffs sound odd to me, like they have been heavily processed 

There was also a review of diesel sound on Garden Railways in December 2007, by Gary Raymond, that noticed exactly the same thing, the processing on the Phoenix diesel sounds. But if you don't hear it and it doesn't bug you then it doesn't matter. 

These are minor quiblles, but they are enough to make me want to try a different sound card. I'm not sure if others would be better. 

here's an earlier thread on the same subject 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../1/view/topic/postid/33966/Default.aspx#34260


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are running DC, then the Phoenix is a good choice, a bit pricey, but good. If you change to RC later and use AirWire, the AirWire system will allow remote control of the sounds. 

I'd recommend it also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Phoenix!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

not necessiarly a sound card recomedation but here is a list of K Mods all in one place...some future questions may be answered here: 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9123 


I demo'ed a Phoenix at the SELSTS last year and was most impressed, although I do not own one, I imagine it would be a good choice for your loco! there is a great deal of flexibility avail on the Phoenix! 

cale


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're considering inexpensive cards, around $100, go with http://www.smallscalerailway.com instead of dallee.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you to all that replied, your input was greatly appreciated.


----------

